# Erstelldatum und Uhrzeit einer Datei



## chocox (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Erstelldatum und die Uhrzeit (oder auch die letzte Modification) einer Datei unter AIX abzufragen? Ich möchte als Parameter eines Skriptes die Start-und Endzeit mitgeben. Alle Dateien die in diesem Bereich liegen sollen kopiert werden. (Es sind ziemlich viel und große Dateien, so dass eine Einschränkung Sinn hat). Mit _find_ kann man nur angeben wie _"alt"_ die Dateien sein sollen (mtime), das ist aber nicht das was ich suche.

Wäre toll wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Theresa


----------



## LSd (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,
bevor dir hir keiner antwortet, werf ich einfach mal folgenden Link in die Runde, viel. kannst du damit ja was anfangen. 

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=119818

Grüße


----------

